Ask HN: If HN was an independent startup, how much would it be worth today? - laksmanv
======
rl3
$0.

As soon as one of the VCs cracked a joke—no matter how classy or
appropriate—HN would inform them that the pitch meeting was in fact "not
Reddit", and that humor is not tolerated—thereby killing the deal in the
process.

The VCs would instead proceed to allocate the funds to autism research,
reaping the tax benefits in the process.

------
paulcole
Considering how much the community here loves ads, I'm betting not much.

------
arikr
Price would be determined by the market given it has no revenue. I imagine a
VC firm would consider buying it for low single digit millions.

Though the difficulty would be that the brand is so attached to HN that the VC
firm might struggle to get the brand value.

Also, given that they have around ~20 million visits per month according to
similarweb it could probably make $10-100k per month if it charged for job
ads.

It could also probably sell ads and do ~$30-100k/month from that based on a
~$3 CPM.

------
DrNuke
It may be compared to similiar content aggregators, therefore not much? As a
social platform, I am not sure this community would be easy to monetise: what
kind of premium service would YC offer on top of the freebies? For one, I
would think of a gamified approach to YC services like one-to-one briefings,
networking opportunities, dedicated pitch sessions and so on. Karma acts as a
gamifier already, so the currency is there.

------
shimon
I think there's a bunch of pretty strong cases for the value of HN. Look at
what it does today: feeds people into YC programs, helps (especially YC)
startups hire hackers, gives YC folks a megaphone to a massive and devoted
technical audience.

Thought experiment: imagine Techstars owned HN. How much would YC pay to avoid
that fate?

------
Mz
It doesn't work as an independent startup. That's a little bit like saying "If
we cut a person in half, how much productivity do the legs alone provide?" The
answer is that after you cut them in half, they would be dead and neither half
would provide any productivity.

~~~
alt_f4
I disagree. I visit HN daily for the news aggregation and I have absolutely no
interest in any YC offerings. I'd continue to visit if HN was completely
separate and unaffiliated.

In other words, it would be just as valuable to me as it is right now.

~~~
Mz
Your lack of interest in YC offerings is irrelevant. If separated out from YC,
HN would fundamentally work differently. Whatever it is you value about it
would likely disappear.

Your statement is sort of like saying "I love horses. I would love them just
as much if they transformed into dogs."

------
misframer
Where's the revenue?

